# Uiterlijk > Haar >  Haaruitval op jonge leeftijd

## Piet

beste Lotgenoten,

Heb al een aantal jaren last van haaruitval en iedere dag lijkt hierdoor de ergste dag in mijn leven. Ik ben er 24 uur per dag mee bezig en het laat me niet los. Het verliezen van mijn haar begon zo rond 18 jarige leeftijd, maar toen had ik er nog niet zo&#39;n last van, kleine inhammen kon ik nog wel wegcamuoflerren bij het kammen van mijn haar.
Nu ben ik 22 jaar en het begint en mijn haar wordt met de dag dunner en de inhammen steeds groter. Iedere ochtend als ik er een borstel doorhaal of Gel in mijn haren smeer heb ik weer 10 of meer haren aan mijn handen gekleeft zitten. Het wordt steeds erger en ik wordt steeds onzekerder. Nu het echt zichtbaar wordt dat mijn haargrens naar achter trekt vinden een aantal vrienden het leuk om hiermee te dollen. Door dingen te zeggen als: "je laat wel erg veel voorhoofd zien" of "je hebt een terugtrekkende haarlijn" brengen ze me onherstelbare pijn toe en daalt mijn zelfvertrouwen met de minuut. Nu ik dus weet dat het mensen opvalt ben ik veel schuwer tegen mensen en vooral tegen de vrouwen. Ik voel me lelijker, ik voel me als iemand die ziek is, ik voel me geen waardig mens meer. Ook omdat ik veel jonger lijk dan dat ik ben maakt het geheel moeilijker om mee te leven, zonder mijn haar ben ik heel iemand anders (uiterlijk + innerlijk). Ik ben megajaloers op mensen die al hun haren nog hebben en al helemaal als ze ouder zijn dan ik. Het klinkt misschien wanhopig maar ik bid wel eens dat ik al mijn haren terugkrijg, en soms denk ik dat de medische technologie binnenkort wel een oplossing vind zodat alles weer in de originele staat terugkeert. Maar natuurlijk gebeurt dat allemaal niet....en wordt ik lelijker en lelijker en kom ik in een sociaal illosement.
Ik vind het moeilijk om er met mensen over te praten. Mijn vader begrijpt de hele comotie niet, hij is zelf kaal en zijn exacte woorden waren: "wa maakt da nou uit, dan wordt je gewoon kaal". Mijn moeder snapte het wel dat ik er een probleem van maak maar verder zegt ze er ook niks over. Ik ben al eens naar de huisarts geweest , die een beetje lacherig over mijn probleem deed en mij niets voorschreef omdat het een cosmetisch probleem was. Wel een cosmetisch probleem die mijn leven kapot maakt , maar goed..
Ik zit er nu dus echt over te twijfelen om Propecia te gebruiken. Hetgeen wat me echter tegenhoud is het hoge prijskaartje wat eraan zit en het idee weer terug te moeten keren naar de huisarts (dit is een opvolger van de huisarts van daarnet).
Kan iemand me tips geven over wat het beste is om te doen en hoe ik ermee om moet gaan...

Groeten Piet.

----------


## Gast: John

De enige 2 middelen die het proces van haaruitval doet stoppen is de lotion minoxidil en finasteride/propecia.
Als je echt goede resultaten wil bereiken met je haar dan moet je minoxidil combineren met 1mg finasteride/propecia.
Maak zo vlug mogelijk een afspraak met een huidspecialist en geen huisarts, omdat zij daar weinig van afweten van haaruitval.
Let op je voeding en zeker niet roken want dat zal het proces van haaruitval versnellen.
Je moet ook wel niet denken dat door het gebruik van die medicijnen al je verloren haren zult terug krijgen, het zal het proces van haaruitval doen stoppen en de resterende haren weer herstellen.

Ikzelf gebruik minoxidil en finasteride nu al langer dan 1jaar en ik moet zeggen, dat mijn haren die voorraan aan het uitdunnen waren weer hun normale dikte terug krijgen.
Ik betaal voor beide minox en fina voor een heel jaar zo"n 400 euro, het is 400 euro of kaal worden.

Als je van plan bent om die medicijnen te gebruiken, dan zal je na een paar maanden opeens veel haren verliezen dit noemt men een shedding, al de beschadigde DHT haren zullen uitvallen en worden vervangen door nieuwe dikkere haren, dus laat dit je niet afschrikken.

----------


## Piet

Hallo John,

Bedankt voor het plaatsen van je bericht.
Je zegt dat ik een afspraak moet maken met een huidarts.
Dit heb ik al eerder geprobeerd maar die verwijzen me eerst door naar de huisarts. En vanuit de huisarts zal je dan weer doorverwezen kunnen worden naar een dermatoloog (als hij dit nodig vind).

Ik vind het moeilijk om die stap te zetten. En aan de andere kant vind ik 400 euro veel geld en denk ik niet dat m&#39;n ouders achter me zullen staan. Ik denk dat ze vinden dat ik dan 400 euro over de balk smijt.

----------


## Gast: guest

Beste Piet,

Je verhaal komt me zeer bekend voor. Ook bij is het een doorn in het oog. Enige verschil is dat ik 25 ben en pas sinds een jaar merkbaar haarverlies heb, vooral op de kruin maar ook enigszins bij de slapen. Het gaat behoorlijk rap, zo rap zelfs dat het sommige vrienden op begint te vallen. Ook ik ben er vaak mee bezig, want mijn vader bijvoorbeeld heeft nog vrijwel al zijn haar en ooms van de kant van mijn moeder kalen ook pas laat. Mijn voorheen dikke haar ervaarde ik altijd als een visitekaartje, dus ook ik voel me er onzekerder door en kon eigenlijk niet geloven dat het zou voortzetten. Maar ja, als ik wakker werd lagen er weer pakweg zeventig haren op mijn kussen, en bij het wassen lieten er nog eens zestig of wat los, om over het kammen nog maar te zwijgen. De afgelopen maanden heb ik wel eens tegen mijn ouders gezegd dat ik er iets van merkte, maar die zeiden dat ik me aanstelde. Dus maar zelf in actie gekomen. Naar de haarkliniek in R&#39;dam geweest, haarwortelonderzoek gedaan (in mijn geval kan dat wsch vergoed worden) en afwachten. Was idd sprake van fors haarverlies, aldus de arts, en als er niets aan gedaan zou worden zou het snel voortzetten. Dus toch maar finasterde genomen, 1 mg per dag, 180 tabletten voor 240 euro, gedurende een half jaar. Inderdaad behoorlijk duur, maar dan maar bezuinigen op andere dingen. Overweeg om de dosis te verminderen (bv een halve pil per dag), omdat ik hoorde dat de effecten bij 0,5 mg per dag hetzelfde zijn. Maar de arts weersprak dat. Voorlopig maar 1 mg per dag aanhouden. Kost je niet eens een half pakje sigaretten per dag, bij wijze van spreken. 
Ik ben nu een kleine week bezig en heb nu al het gevoel dat er dikker haar op mijn kruin ontstaat, hoewel de haaruitval nog aanzienlijk is. Wel heb ik last van borrelende maag en drukkend gevoel op de borst, vooral dat laatste zit me niet lekker. Maar raad je wel aan om het middel te gebruiken, dikke kans dat het werkt en goed voor je eigenwaarde&#33; 
Succes&#33;

----------


## Guest

Beste John,

Mag ik vragen hoe je met 400 euro per jaar voor de combi finasteride/ rogaine klaar kunt zijn? Ik ben 480 euro per jaar kwijt aan de finasteride. Hoe kan het voordeliger?

----------


## &miriam&

beste ..........

Ik ben zelf kapster geweest en was gespecialiseerd op haarwerken en toupetjes kaal worden enz enz 
nou kan ik je best melden dat ik nog al wat gevallen heb meegemaakt en ook de werking van de zogenaamde producten

ten eerste is het kaal worden de oorzaak van het dichtslippen van het haarvatje waardoor de haar langzaam maar zeker geen voeding meer krijgt en daardoor dus dunner word of zelfs uitvalt .
Als iemand je verteld dat dit te genezen is lult ie persoon simpel weg gewoon uit z&#39;n nek daar kan ik heel kort over zijn.

Verder is het enige wat je hier aan kan doen het zo veel mogelijk beperken, dit is dus wel te doen en kan dus ook enorm de boel vertragen en bijna stoppen ( nooit helemaal want zoals ik al zei is het niet te genezen) alleen zoveel mogelijk te beperken.

Je wijst ook op de enorme kosten van de producten die er voor zijn, nou ik weet voor je wel een product die niet in de winkel te koopt is alleen in een kappers groothandel ( let op groothandel en niet in de kapsalon, dan ben je nog veel geld kwijt.) het is vivagen en dat is er in shampoo en ampullen het kost ongeveer  35,- en het helpt echt na een paar keer gebruikt te hebben zie je dat je haaruitval afneemt.

hoop je te hebben kunnen helpen , en veel succes

met vriendelijke groet

miriam  :Big Grin:

----------


## Niet geregistreerd

dag alemaal

mijn moeder maakt olie tegen haaruitval het is gemaakt van verschillende soorten olies,kruiden en planten het is echt heel goed ik ben er zelf verslaafd aan dus mail snel naar [email protected]

----------


## Swifty

Als andere mensen je een etiket opplakken omdat je op jonge leeftijd kaal begint te worden, dan zegt dat eerder iets over die mensen dan over jou. Begin 20 werd het mij ook al duidelijk en uiteindelijk ben ik vanaf mijn 28e begonnen met een Coupe Tondeuze. Daarvoor heb ik mijn kaalheid zoveel mogelijk met stijl proberen te dragen (dus geen geplak met resten en naar voren kammen en dergelijke maar eerder een handje geholpen door het extra kort te dragen) En nu vind ik dat ik een lekkere kop heb zo: der staat nog maar een minimeter op, een skinhead is er niks bij. In plaats van je te schamen voor jezelf omdat "men" vindt dat een mens alleen maar een mens is als er haar op staat, kun je proberen er een voordeel van te maken. Als je uitstraalt dat je jezelf ook leuk vind zonder, je moest eens weten wat een succes je er dan net zo goed mee kunt hebben. Niet simpel maar wel heel wat minder frustrerend en goedkoper.

----------


## raketje

Hallo allemaal,

Probeer Cetirizine. Dit is een medicijn wat normaal gesproken bij allergiën wordt gebruikt. Maar dagelijks gebruik van dit medicijn kan verbluffende resultaten opleveren voor de ontwikkeling van het hoofdhaar. 

Cetirizine is gewoon bij de apotheek zonder recept te verkrijgen.

----------


## helimaster

beste miriam ik heb de spullen uit geprobeerd voor 2 jaar en het eenige wat je krijgt is een plakkerig hoofd en een lege knip ik wli niet persoonlijk worden maar een kapper weet niet zo veel als een arts anders gaan we wel naar de kapper voor onze onderzoeken en niet naar een specialist

ik hoop dat je nu niet boos bent het was niet persoonlijk bedoeld.
groetjes 




> beste ..........
> 
> Ik ben zelf kapster geweest en was gespecialiseerd op haarwerken en toupetjes kaal worden enz enz 
> nou kan ik je best melden dat ik nog al wat gevallen heb meegemaakt en ook de werking van de zogenaamde producten
> 
> ten eerste is het kaal worden de oorzaak van het dichtslippen van het haarvatje waardoor de haar langzaam maar zeker geen voeding meer krijgt en daardoor dus dunner word of zelfs uitvalt .
> Als iemand je verteld dat dit te genezen is lult ie persoon simpel weg gewoon uit z'n nek daar kan ik heel kort over zijn.
> 
> Verder is het enige wat je hier aan kan doen het zo veel mogelijk beperken, dit is dus wel te doen en kan dus ook enorm de boel vertragen en bijna stoppen ( nooit helemaal want zoals ik al zei is het niet te genezen) alleen zoveel mogelijk te beperken.
> ...

----------


## Jeffreyb18

Ik ben 17 en begin al met haar uitval, dat vind ik nog het ergste. ik wil er ook iets aan doen .. iemand nog suggesties? heb al een korte kop .. maar die inhammen zien er niet uit, schaam me er best voor.

----------


## shady161

> Ik ben 17 en begin al met haar uitval, dat vind ik nog het ergste. ik wil er ook iets aan doen .. iemand nog suggesties? heb al een korte kop .. maar die inhammen zien er niet uit, schaam me er best voor.


Ik weet niet als je rookt:

''Roken en kaalheid
Roken is slecht voor de huid en leidt tot veroudering van de huid, dat is bekend. Maar volgens Amerikaans onderzoek kan roken eveneens leiden tot vervroegde kaalheid. De onderzoekers denken dat de rook de bloedvaten in de huidpapil en het DNA van de haarfollikel beschadigd. Ook wordt door het roken de haargroeicyclus verstoord, zoals dat ook gebeurt bij een tekort aan oestrogeen, wat tot haarverlies leidt.''

dus als je daarmee stopt en veel zink in neemt, wie weet

----------


## Baris

Hallo allemaal,

Sinds drie, vier maanden gebruik ik finasteride. In het begin had ik het gevoel dat ik dikker haar kreeg, maar nou de laatste paar weken zie ik dat de inham aan de linkerkant dieper wordt dan de rechterkant. Ik lees wel dat haaruitval hoort bij het proces en er vervolgens dikkere haren terug zullen komen, toch maak ik me zorgen. Het kan toch niet zo zijn dat mijn inhammen juist meer zichtbaar worden terwijl ik finasteride gebruik? Is er iemand die dit herkent en hier ook last van heeft? Ik vraag me af hoe lang het duurt alvorens er nieuwe gezondere haren terugkomen en het haaruitval zal verminderen.

----------


## nabetse

> beste ..........
> 
> Ik ben zelf kapster geweest en was gespecialiseerd op haarwerken en toupetjes kaal worden enz enz 
> nou kan ik je best melden dat ik nog al wat gevallen heb meegemaakt en ook de werking van de zogenaamde producten
> 
> ten eerste is het kaal worden de oorzaak van het dichtslippen van het haarvatje waardoor de haar langzaam maar zeker geen voeding meer krijgt en daardoor dus dunner word of zelfs uitvalt .
> Als iemand je verteld dat dit te genezen is lult ie persoon simpel weg gewoon uit z'n nek daar kan ik heel kort over zijn.


EIndelijk iemand die het zegt zoals het ook werkelijk is. Want inderdaad, haaruitval is nu eenmaal een proces dat niet is tegen te houden. Het haarvatje slibt inderdaad dicht en krijgt geen voeding meer, het gevolg is gekend. 

Het spijt me jullie allemaal te moeten ontmoedigen maar écht geen énkel van die middeltjes zal dit kunnen stoppen. Het ene produkt doet je haar plots dikker lijken. Ik ga het nu niet van A tot Z uitleggen, maar het gevolg is dat het daarna gewoon nog sneller gaat. Het andere produkt slaagt er voor een tijdje in het proces ietwat te vertragen in het begin. Je kan het al raden, daarna gaat het gewoon nog sneller.

En dat is nu eenmaal bewezen.

----------


## edTB

Heb zelf ook ervaring met haaruitval en me hier behoorlijk in verdiept. Een aantal tips kun je vinden op inhammen.

gr.ed

----------


## koes912

ik heb de posten doorgenomen heb ik ook het een en ander doorgenomen op haarweb.nl, ik maak gebruik van chinese kruiden (groene thee recept) en ja heb geen last meer ervan.

----------


## clk351

Pillen tegen haaruitval - http://nl.foliactive.com

----------

